# Pioneer VSX 921 Internet Radio and Airplay working without wired Broadband and AS Wl300



## vikhya99 (Apr 5, 2012)

This is working with me.
My Location is India.
Here As Wl300 is not available in the market. 

I have Pioneer VSX 921 AV Receiver with Internet Radio option
I have iphone 3gs with 5.1 software with internet.
I do not have broadband .
I have D- Link wireless N 150 router.
Laptop(windows 7) with wireless.

You need to follow the following steps to connect to Pioneer VSX 921 wireless, without AS wl300 where you can play Internet Radio, Airplay from iphone, laptop (when it is played through laptop, I am loosing signal thus music flow is cut. May be I have to change router.Suggestions are welcome)

1) Connect and power on pioneer AV receiver
2) Connect Lan wire from D-Link(do not use internet slot, use any other slot in D-Link) to Pioneer Receiver (behind the unit).
3) Power on D-Link.
4) Laptop with wireless on.
5) Connect iphone to laptop after selecting network 3G - on , Cellular Data - on,
Personal Hotspot - On in iphone and Personal Hotspot should automatically connect/ take the laptop to internet.
6) In Laptop open Network and Sharing Center. You will see Access type connect Lan. Click the same and click on properties. Click on Sharing tab, tick on Allow other network users to connect through this computer's Internet connection and select Wireless Network Connection under Home working connection. Click on OK. Now you will see Wireless Network Connection in Network and Sharing Center.
You are ready now.
Pioneer set remote control - press Receiver and Home, you will see 1.Adv MCACC. Move up/down. Select System Setup. Select Other set up.Select update. Press update, you will see Via Net.Press. It will show Accessing. If your connection is okay, it will say No update required, if your connection is not okay, it will say Network error.
Try all the above steps again(no need to set up any ip address).
If your connection is okay, in remote press HMG. After sometime you will see Internet Radio option, select your Radio station.

You can also Airplay music from iphone. It will show small icon of Airplay, if you click /press that system automatically play the music wireless, same through laptop(but music flow will not be there)
I have not tried video over TV. If the above is working, video also should work.
Download from I tune store,IControlAV2 where you can have access to Pioneer VSX 921 AV Receiver and control through iphone.
Hope, this will help those who do not have As wl 300 or broadband and I am sharing my experience.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

